# RMBs - calories?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The table at the bottom of this page has indicative calorie content for the most commonly used RMBs. DogAware.com Articles: Weight Loss Diets for Dogs


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow thanks that is really helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

